
Ask HN: Pre-Built Desktop for Deep Learning - preparat
I am seriously considering buying a pre-built desktop to get into Deep Learning. List of the important components is in my comment below. The GPU in the pre-built desktop is a regular 11GB 1080 Ti, not the FE, but the FE was the only NVIDIA 1080 Ti I found on pcpartpicker.<p>Q1: Are there any reasons you would think this is NOT a good system for a beginner?<p>Q2: I plan on ordering it without an OS and installing Ubuntu myself. Is it reasonable to expect this process to go smoothly, or is a Windows&#x2F;Ubuntu dual boot setup better?<p>Thank you!
======
preparat
And I'm pretty sure adding a second GPU later shouldn't be a problem.

Link to list:
[https://pcpartpicker.com/list/yrHxYT](https://pcpartpicker.com/list/yrHxYT)

